# Honey Straws/Sticks



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Call Honey acres in Ashippun Wi 800-558-7745


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Nature's Kick is who you want.

They make them for everybody, you'd be surprised who all for.

You can send the 5G Pails via FedEx or drums via freight and they'll send you back stix.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I drove down to Natures Kick a month or two back. I wanted to see the company for myself before I turned my honey over to them. I was given a tour by Glen the owner. It is a very clean and well run operation. His filling machine is very efficent. It will reclaim the bit of excess honey that comes out in the sealing operation so that there is very little waste. I am pleased with the product they shipped back to me. I will have them fill my sticks in the future.


----------

